# Throttle hesitation gone!



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Throttle hesitation in my Touareg is gone!* Here’s the story:
On March 31st, I had a flat tire with very little warning from the TPM. No low pressure warning…just ‘Flat Tire’ when it was too late. As a result the tire was ruined.
An exact replacement could not be found locally, so a new tire was ordered through my local VW dealer. I dropped the wheel off at the dealer so the new tire could be mounted when it arrived and be ready to go on April 2nd when I stop by and pick it up.
The dealer called and asked me to drop by so they could mount it on the vehicle for me. As it turned out the TPM would not recognize the sender when the wheel and tire were mounted. The dealer suggested I drive it for awhile to see if the TPM reset itself.
A week and about 600 miles later the TMP did not reset. I dropped the car off at the dealer who took about five hours of diagnostics to determine that the receiving module and antenna for sensing that tire were defective. They ordered the module and antenna and installed it the following day. It still didn’t work!
After swapping out the pressure sensor in the wheel and reprogramming _everything_ in the vehicle with the latest and greatest programming it worked! I thankfully drove away…a happy camper once again.
After driving for a few days I noticed that acceleration hesitation was completely gone. I was going to report it here earlier, but thought it best to wait awhile to be sure the hesitation was really cured. It has now been more than three weeks without even a hint of throttle hesitation. I’ve made several attempts to force some hesitation, but each and every time throttle response has been immediate…absolutely no hesitation!
It has to be the upgraded programming. They did not touch anything but the wheels, tires, TMP module, and programming. There is an answer to the throttle hesitation problem many of us have been experiencing…it’s the programming!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (ZeZe)*

That's odd.
I wonder if VW is regularly reprogramming their vehicles for better performance. If that's the case, every time you go in for service, you should ask to have your system set to the latest parameters??


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (ZeZe)*

It's a possible explanation ... perhaps the best one. Another explanation is this: In all likelihood they also did a wholesale reset of all controllers to default values. For at least one other vortexer I know (JBoz) the resetting that's done during a service makes the abrupt shifting in the V8 less pronounced, though after a few weeks of city driving comes back. This is not the same as the throttle hesitation, but all could be related to drive by wire parameters.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (sciencegeek)*

Ah... so you're guessing that when they reset the system the memory from the adaptive transmission is cleared and it's behaving as it did when it first rolled off the boat. But if you're an aggressive driver, it eventually goes back to its old tricks...?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (xplay)*

yes, exactly. and your word choice ("guessing") is correct, too.








P.s.: aggressive driver, or lots of stop and go (or a mix of both)
Come to think of it, this is something where fauvehdoc may have an opinion ...


_Modified by sciencegeek at 8:26 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (sciencegeek)*

Well, reading an dead thread on the hesitation issue (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1080997), I was prompted to try the reset operation (key on, throttle to floor 10 seconds, key off) and I have to say it that my throttle response is now instantaneous and the shifting is "like buttah." (I haven't had the death lag, fortunately). I presume this is a singular reset on the drive by wire that would be included in an overall reset during a service visit? 
Anyway, I guess I am an aggressive driver (not in the LA "road rage" sense) so if the harder shifting comes back over time, I don't mind doing the reset procedure every so often.
Besides, it fixed my Phatbox whine also!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (NYCTReg)*

I vaguely remember a couple of others reporting a similar 'success' with the reset. The death lag, by contrast, was attributed to a different problem, namely either having a foot on the brake or the computer thinking that the foot was on the brake. Glad to hear it worked for you, regardless.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (sciencegeek)*

Yeah, I tested also the two-footed brake/throttle application (i.e., jamming on the brake and throttle while moving) just to see what would happen, and it didn't seem like there was a consistent response to me. Once or twice, I could feel the brake take over and RPMs drop despite the applied throttle. But most times, the car just revved up while slowing down due to the brake application. It seems like there might be a variety of circumstances that would have to take place to make the death lag happen as a result of the sensor thinking the brake was still on. . . I'm just glad I don't have it and hope those who do can get it rectified. Ironic that it is the exact opposite of the death acceleration problem Audi had years ago.


_Modified by NYCTReg at 12:14 AM 4-28-2004_


----------



## LI Treg (Apr 18, 2004)

When you do the reset do you lose the homelink or seat position settings?


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

i have not had the throttle lag since i stopped using my left foot on the brake.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (LI Treg)*

The procedure I mentioned doesn't affect any other systems. I can't say about the total reset done by VW service techs. . .


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (NYCTReg)*

Did it this morning and it made all the difference in the world. Throttle is very smooth as well as the transmission


----------



## edvpt (Apr 5, 2004)

So just to verify. I put the key in, turn on the ignition but I do not engage the starter. I press the gas pedal to the floor for 10 seconds, and remove the key while the pedal is still pressed. Is that correct?


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (edvpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edvpt* »_So just to verify. I put the key in, turn on the ignition but I do not engage the starter. I press the gas pedal to the floor for 10 seconds, and remove the key while the pedal is still pressed. Is that correct?

First you have to sacrafice a fertile hen on the hood of the car, toss some ground up rhinoceros horn over the engine (lift the hood first), sprinkle some of the blood of the chicken on the accelerator pedal, then perform the ignition sequence.
We've been through this before. There is absolutely no substantiated proof that the Touareg has a throttle system that adapts over time to a drivers habits. VW is aware of the throttle lag issue and someday will come out with a firmware update for the throttle control computer to fix the problem (we hope). Perhaps ZeZe got an early release of this update as part of his electrical system overhaul.
In the mean time, if the key sequence makes folks feel better about their car then by all means do it. Just don't forget the parts I mentioned above because it will seem more meaningful. Oh, and there is one other part no one has mentioned. If you touch the key fob with your left hand at any time while you're doing the proceedure you have to start all over again.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (ZeZe)*

Yup, I have the death throttle lag delay. It is like playing chicken at a junction! You put your foot down and nothing happens, so the guy to your right thinks, "OK, he is not going so I will." Then I have to suddenly slam on the brakes to avoid a collision. A bit of an exageration but not to far off!!!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (darylhuff)*

So Daryl, you are essentially saying then that anyone who has had success using the key-throttle reset procedure is just imagining a difference? I find it hard to believe that the numerous posters who say this helps are all wrong.
I don't remember if you tried this and had no success or not. But if that is the case, then isn't it even remotely possible that there is more than one cause of throttle hesitation, and that for _some_ causes, this procedure actually does work? 
Even if there is no substantiated proof of any adaptive logic, or any other technical explanation available to us, why should we ridicule others who have had success? We would all like to know why a given fix works, but most of us will take a success even without knowing why.
Please keep us updated on _your _progress though, as I'm sure we are all anxious to hear about fixes provided by VW, even if we do not currently experience the problem.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Throttle hesitation gone! (NYCTReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCTReg* »_Well, reading an dead thread on the hesitation issue (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1080997), I was prompted to try the reset operation (key on, throttle to floor 10 seconds, key off) and I have to say it that my throttle response is now instantaneous and the shifting is "like buttah." (I haven't had the death lag, fortunately). . . .

I didn't have "death lag" either, but after reading this post I tried it. . . Absolutely no doubt that it makes a huge difference in the way the 'egg responds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (darylhuff)*

"There is absolutely no substantiated proof that the Touareg has a throttle system that adapts over time to a drivers habits."
We HAVE been through this before...it's the transmission thats adaptive....not the throttle...I don't know who keeps floating this b.s.


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_
We HAVE been through this before...it's the transmission thats adaptive....not the throttle...I don't know who keeps floating this b.s.

And where is that documented, at least outside of folklore in this forum? No one at VW has any information on a Touareg transmission that adapts over time to a drivers habits and can be reset by a rather simplistic proceedure. In fact, they acknowledge there is a problem in the transmission that exhibits itself as a lag/lurch when accelerating from a slow speed. They are supposedly working on a fix which will entail flashing the program that controls the transmission (and no, fob gymnastics != a flash). 
Who knows when the fix will be available, but given VW's quality problems (see 2004 JD Powers results) they've got their hands full with problems. If this problem isn't near the top of their list it could be a while.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (darylhuff)*

That's what my dealer told me too. They could duplicate the symtoms but aren't authorized to do any warranty work to fix it until the factory "team" tells them what to do.


----------



## staylor (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (mr.vw)*

I am thoroughly convinced you are right. I had a lag for the first 500 miles or so (very noticeable when doing a california stop) but it has significantly gone away (at 2000 miles now). However, it is still there a little bit so like an idiot I tried the foot pedal down for 10 seconds trick. result is I still have an insignificant lag but what I did notice almost immediatley is I lost speed. I have a little straight away on the way to my house out in the country and I constantly switch the transmission to manual with the goal of beating my prior speed. What had always impressed me was the Treg would hold 3rd till about 83 or 84 mph before going to 4th. It now goes to 4th at 74 or 75 mph. Needless to say I was very disappointed. Fours days later nothing has changed. However, I am still hopeful that my poor driving habits will be relearned.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_ And where is that documented, at least outside of folklore in this forum? 

Well since you are dead wrong, are whiny, have had bad experiences with your Touareg, doesn't mean you should ridicule the many other Touareg drivers who have had good success using the reset technique.
You can keep those eyes of yours closed to the reality of the outside world. Or maybe you want to wake up and realize that yes the Touareg does have "adaptive transmission" Otherwise well known and documented (yes even in your manual) as DSP, or Dynamic Shift Program. While I don't know that it explains it to satisfaction on the VW site or in the literature, certainly there is another automaker where it is explained, Audi. And it can be found quite easily on their site. http://www.audiusa.com/lexicon...l#124
Now maybe you can say that these are two "unrelated" auto makers, who are independent, but that would probably be a statement from daryl's fantasy world, now wouldn't it?
I'm also not sure where its officially documented that this is the correct "reset" procedure for DSP that's being passed around for me. But I'm pretty sure that there is enough anecdotal evidence to support that it in fact does something to the DSP in our vehicles.
Your Touareg seems to be problematic, and likely your problems aren't related to the DSP (unless you are too stubborn to even have tried the reset)... Hopefully someday you'll get it fixed, or they'll lemon yours and provide new 'egg which is trouble free. Until that day comes, quit knocking a 10 second procedure which improves the Touareg driving experience for many of us.
Have some







relax and take those frustrations out on your service manager or VWOA.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (staylor)*

staylor, sorry to hear! That sucks. First day I tried the reset I was able to go to 124 from 119 on a local stretch. Truthfully, I don't think it was related to the reset though, just a better entrance from the ramp and better manual shifting.
Also, although the Touareg transmission program leaves something to be desired... I'm not sure its a Touareg only-problem. Based on my past experiences with Passat 4Motions and similar shift patterns, I think it could be a VW 4Motion + Tiptronic issue. I wonder if they experience similar issues in tiptronic Audi Quattro's? (never tried the "reset" on my Passat though, although now I wish I could!)


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Well since you are dead wrong, are whiny, have had bad experiences with your Touareg, doesn't mean you should ridicule the many other Touareg drivers who have had good success using the reset technique.

Well, that told me. I'll lurch back to my little cave and hang out there until I recover from your eloquent witticism.


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Your Touareg seems to be problematic, and likely your problems aren't related to the DSP (unless you are too stubborn to even have tried the reset)... Hopefully someday you'll get it fixed, or they'll lemon yours and provide new 'egg which is trouble free. Until that day comes, quit knocking a 10 second procedure which improves the Touareg driving experience for many of us.


You must be either fairly new to this forum and/or you haven't read many of the older postings. Many, including myself, have posted that we have tried the reset proceedure with no effect. I'm happy that it either helps, or seems to help, many folks achieve a better driving experience. For many of us it doesn't. 
I'm also still waiting for anyone to post the VW document(s) that 1) prove that the Touareg has a transmission that adapts over time, and 2) that the key fob gymnastics reset the program on the Touareg. No one has ever claimed that such a thing doesn't exist somewhere in the auto industry. It's just never been proven to exist on the Touareg.

_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Have some







relax and take those frustrations out on your service manager or VWOA.

Hmm, so you don't want to see anything negative about the Touareg, or at least anything that goes against your Touareg dogma. When I see the proof (see above) I'll admit I was wrong. When the fix for the transmission comes out I'm sure you'll refuse it as there is nothing wrong with your Touareg in this area, right?


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (darylhuff)*

Makes me sorry I ever brought up the whole reset procedure again. . . I wish people here could relax a bit. . . no need to take your frustrations out on folks here. Sounds like there are a number of issues with similar symptoms and likely different fixes. . .


----------



## toddd (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (NYCTReg)*

Well here is what a VW rep told me & proved to me about the 'death lag' problem that some us have experienced-
It is supposedly designed in & operates under the the following conditions-
1. Slight throttle input
2. Enough pressure on the brake pedal to turn on the lights
(#2 must overlap #1 for some portion of a second)
3. More throttle input.
I tried it. It created the 2-3 second idle period that I have experienced before. It is completely repeatable. 
Note that only slight throttle is required & that the braking input required may not be enough to actuate the brakes themselves, only the brake lights & that the overlap period can be just microseconds long.
I have no doubt that I've done this as I inch up in a left-turn lane or waiting to get out of a parking lot.
Note also that two feet are required. Only left foot brakers will ever experience this.
The rep claimed it was a 'safety feature'!
If they don't purchase the thing back, I'll be asking him in court how this improves safety. Its come close to -causing- at least two accidents.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (toddd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddd* »_I tried it. It created the 2-3 second idle period that I have experienced before. It is completely repeatable. ...
Note also that two feet are required. Only left foot brakers will ever experience this.
...
If they don't purchase the thing back, I'll be asking him in court how this improves safety. Its come close to -causing- at least two accidents.

Why do you want VW to buy your car back if it works according to spec?
The reason this is a safety feature is because it is. If the car gets input from both brake and throttle, it'll "trust" the brake ... until it's sure that you "mean" throttle. You should adjust your driving habit to not have your foot on the brake when you're accelerating.








P.s.: This thread is a year old and some huffy guys who contributed to it aren't around to huff any more >sob<


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Sorry, I've got to agree with Sciencegeek and go a step further.
Learn to drive properly. Don't drive with two feet. Stop trying to pull out in front of other people at intersections.
The car is working exactly as it should. Remember, Audi got into serious trouble in the mid '80s because a few poor drivers either mistook the gas pedal for the brake or their foot slipped off the brake and onto the gas pedal, causing a few tragedies. As a result, all cars with automatic transmissions now come with brake interlocks and most drive by wire cars have programming to eliminate throttle input if the brake is also depressed.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_And where is that documented, at least outside of folklore in this forum? 
Who knows when the fix will be available, but given VW's quality problems (see 2004 JD Powers results) they've got their hands full with problems. If this problem isn't near the top of their list it could be a while.

There have always been loads of undocumented "backdoors" that are unpublished in most modern cars produced today. My Jeep GC LTD used to display error codes in the digital odometer if you put the key into the ignition and turned the key on and off (without engaging the starter) 5 times in fairly rapid succession. You can also perform a number of other undocumented features in the Cadillac Escalade by using a variety of simultaneous key presses in the information console. This is NOT uncommon.
So to say that this does not work with 100% certainty is showing too much confidence without any evidence to support it.

_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_Who knows when the fix will be available, but given VW's quality problems (see 2004 JD Powers results) they've got their hands full with problems. If this problem isn't near the top of their list it could be a while.

Unfortunate but most definitely substantiated by lots of evidence.
Speaking of which, I recently updated the http://www.badtouareg.comweb site. There is a link to a copy of the JD Power & Associates report you are referring to on the site. And you are right. VW is in the bottom half of the half that makes the top half possible.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (watson007)*

watson, you're responding to a post that's a year old. huffy darylhuffhuff isn't around here any more. (maybe he still lurks.)


----------



## toddd (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Here are a few reasons II don't agree with the last two posts:
1. Since when is using one's left foot on the brake improper? You were taught not to & you're used to doing it that way. Fine. Don't try & tell anyone what's proper based simply on your preference. I've driven automatics using left foot braking for over 3 decades with absolutely no ill effects. The benefit is that you can have your foot 'at the ready' & be able to apply braking much quicker than if you rely on your right foot. You would also find (if you cared) that you could transition from acceleration to braking more smoothly if you're not moving the same foot back & forth. In addition, some situations encountered in off-road driving require a slow creep which is hard to accomplish if you're only regulating the energy-in part (with the throttle). Absolute immediate application of braking is sometimes required too to avoid bouncing hard after going over an obstacle.
2. I don't apply the brakes while accelerating. If the reason you think left foot braking is improper is that you think you might apply both at the same time, you have some other problem. Unless I foresee the need to brake, my left foot is elsewhere. A point I tried to make in my original post was that the 'death lag' mode can be engaged without sufficient force on the brake pedal to cause the pads to even contact the discs. And the overlap with the throttle pedal can be just microseconds. The 'death lag' 2-3 second delay occurs AFTER I've removed my foot from the brake pedal & am trying to accelerate.
3. All other automatic equipped cars I've driven perform perfectly predictably when driven by 'left foot brakers'. VW has created a vehicle that behaves unpredictably. THAT is a safety issue.
4. The ONLY reason I have not been involved in 2 accidents while driving the Touareg is that I DIDN'T 'pull out in front of people at intersections'. Fortunately traffic was not heavy in either instance & I did feel pressured to 'find a hole' in the oncoming traffic. When the Touareg went dead, in both cases, the oncoming traffic had time to stop. I know of no other vehicle which imposes restrictions on pulling out into traffic, or requires action on the part of other drivers. THAT is a safety issue.
5. Just because something is working the way it is designed does not mean it is safe or that I should tolerate it. That's silly. Manufacturers LOVE people like you. The car is going back under the Lemon Law of my state. Unless you're the judge, I don't foresee a problem.
6. If 'death lag' is VW's answer to the Audi 'unintended acceleration' issue then it's even more lame. The sequence of pedal inputs I defined in my first post is the only way (I think) to get 'death lag' to occur. In your post you speculate that 'poor drivers' (to say the least!) 'mistook the gas pedal for the brake'. How does 'death lag' prevent THAT? Then you say 'or their foot slipped off the brake & onto the gas pedal' 'Death lag' does not prevent that either. Try it! In fact, using your left foot- Depress & hold the brake then depress the throttle. Come on- Try it! Your Touareg will behave just like other cars- No 'death lag'- the engine revs, but you don't go anywhere. This is normal operation for other cars. The ONLY way to precipitate the 'death lag' mode is to depress the throttle FIRST! Then the brake, then more throttle. Explain for us how that prevents 'unintended acceleration'.
7. Since you know more than me about 'all cars with automatic transmissions' & 'most drive by wire cars', can you say whether or not they employ VW's 2-3 second delay before allowing the car to move again? 'Death lag' is the hazard it is not because it occassionally prevents the throttle from working WHILE the brake is applied. It is a hazard because is stalls the vehicle for 2-3 seconds whether the brake remains applied OR NOT. That's where the 'lag' part of the term comes from.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (toddd)*

Here's a couple of items in your post I don't understand. (I don't agree with a lot of the other stuff you said, but we're entitled to our opinions of course.)

_Quote, originally posted by *toddd* »_5. Just because something is working the way it is designed does not mean it is safe or that I should tolerate it. That's silly. Manufacturers LOVE people like you. The car is going back under the Lemon Law of my state. Unless you're the judge, I don't foresee a problem.

If it's working according to spec, how are you going to convince *any* judge that you have a lemon?

_Quote, originally posted by *toddd* »_6. The ONLY way to precipitate the 'death lag' mode is to depress the throttle FIRST! Then the brake, then more throttle. Explain for us how that prevents 'unintended acceleration'.

If you've figured it out then why not make sure that it doesn't happen to you?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Todd,
It goes against my better judgement to wade into this "exchange" - but here I go.
There has been a death lag problem in some 2004 and a 2005 here and there. VW has a software fix for that --- that has been fairly successful.
Now, the other point with left foot braking. I challenge you to drive any other vehicle on the road that is a "drive by wire" system that has similar "nanny" features to the TOUAREG. You will find that each system will act the same way. If the input to the vehicles computer is that you want to stop (slightly touching the brakes) - the ECU will respond by cutting power to the engine - hence the reason you can't hit the gas and the brakes at the same time. Every system like this will default to cutting engine power if the brakes are hit while your foot is on the gas.
So, in closing, if you don't like the system on the TOUAREG, perhaps you need to find a more conventional driving system in a car. You will not win a lemon law case if that's what you pursue. Like 'sciencegeek" said, you will not find a judge who will "lemon" a vehicle when its doing exactly as it's desgined.
And... one more thing. As far as off-roading and needing to left brake while you're on the trail --- you clearly have not driven off-road in the TOUAREG or you'd know what an amazing vehicle this is when the road gets rough.

Best of luck to you!


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 3:53 PM 5-7-2005_


----------



## toddd (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

The Arizona Lemon Law requires new vehicles to not only comply with all warranties, but also to provide the buyer with the 'use & value' reasonably expected of such a vehicle. This clause certainly includes safety related defects.
'If you've figured it out, then why not' avoid the preconditions?
1. I'm not convinced at all that I can -always- remember to avoid doing these things I've done for so long- After all, the inputs required to trigger this are tiny.
2. When I loan the car, I would have to train the new driver. What if I forget?
3. When I sell the car I will have to notify the buyer of this defect- Will I get a fair value for the car? I don't think so. My lawyer says failure to notify he buyer could make ME liable if he has a'death lag' related accident.
4. I'm pissed. I respect good engineering & this isn't that. VW has covered this up. My dealer was not aware of it. I've taken the car in 4 times trying to get it fixed.
5. In short, I'm not putting up with VW's mistake.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (toddd)*

good luck!








P.s.: let us know how it turns out.


----------



## toddd (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

TreginginCO,
My vehicle HAS had all updates. The VW rep said this is 'designed in' behavior. Would an update alter that? He certainly didn't say so.
You are evidently more aware of the responses of other throttle-by-wire vehicles than I am. But if you're saying that the Touareg will not allow acceleration with a foot on the brake, you are incorrect. Try it! Put your left foot on the brake, then apply throttle. The engine revs, right? Is that what you expected? (If you really push it, the throttle will eventually drop out, but who would do that?)
Death lag kicks in only when you apply slight throttle FIRST, then enough brake pedal to light the brake lights (with slight throttle still applied- overlap must be a few microseconds), then more throttle. After doing this, engine drops to idle for 2-3 seconds.
If the Touareg retarded the engine only -while- I depressed the brake pedal & would allow acceleration imeddiately thereafter, I'd have nothing to complain about. It is the 2 to 3 second delay that VW programmed in that is the hazard. I doubt other throttle by wire vehicles impose such a delay even if they do impede engine output.
Off-roading
Yes the Touareg is very capable, especially with the rear locking diff I got on mine. The air suspension allowed me to go many places & a lot faster than my Durango. However, I do often use left foot braking when in really tight places- It just gives more control. And make no mistake, the Touareg allows this just fine. It is only that odd combination of pedal inputs (above) that triggers the weird 'death lag' response.
Thanks for daring to 'wade in' !


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (toddd)*

Not sure, either, why I am entering this fray, but toddd, while you are out there litigating VWoA, why not take a crack at the nutcase who taught you to drive an automatic with two feet!
Geezus, I couldn't believe what I was reading here, much less the train of illogic. Left footed brakers are girliemen!







There, take that!
Tom


----------

